# clipping/level meters



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

is the BFD level meters a true indicator of clipping? sorry if this is elementry, but i'm just learning. the BFD is equalizing dual SVS ultras. Since they use they're own amps it would seem the level meters on the BFD can't be and indication of when they run out of room and start clipping.


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

I seem to recall this issue in a similar thread regarding the same issue of clipping.

I don't understand the BFD clipping meter. Please help.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...nderstand-bfd-clipping-meter-please-help.html

Well if they both illuminate and there is (horrible distortion sound coming from the speakers) then yes.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

corock said:


> is the BFD level meters a true indicator of clipping? sorry if this is elementry, but i'm just learning. the BFD is equalizing dual SVS ultras. Since they use they're own amps it would seem the level meters on the BFD can't be and indication of when they run out of room and start clipping.


The BFD's meters only apply to the signal level for the BFD itself. As such they have no bearing on when your subwoofer amplifiers run out of steam.

That said, if you're seeing your BFD meters clipping, you need to reduce the input signal level.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the link Andysu. I think I get it now...reduce the sub trim level to avoid "digital clipping" that the BFD is indicating, then turn the gain on the sub amp up to bring the sound level back to where I had it, as long as I don't run the Bash amps out of steam and cause "analog clipping". I wasn't aware of the digital clipping and was wondering why I could easily pin the the BFD meters without the subs showing any sign of audible clipping or distortion.


----------

